# Forgotten Romantic Adagios/Andantes (8th in a series): Massenet Piano Concerto



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Jules Massenet (1842-1912) was a French composer known mainly for his operas, particularly Manon and Werther. Probably his best known non-vocal piece is the Meditation for violin & orchestra from the opera, Thais.

The Largo from his only piano concerto is a wonderful work. The solemn opening could have just as easily been composed by Beethoven although the development is more typical of the mid-Romantic era. As with many of the slow movements in this series, the ending is ethereal.

(Note: the 2nd performance apparently is 'unavailable' in some areas.)











The Series:
1. Winding Piano Concerto Andantino
http://www.talkclassical.com/42454-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

2. Tellefsen Piano Concerto #2 Adagio
http://www.talkclassical.com/42574-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

3. Bennett Piano Concerto #1 Andante
http://www.talkclassical.com/42637-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html?

4. Bennett Piano Concerto #4 Andante
http://www.talkclassical.com/42646-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

5. Elmas Piano Concerto #3 Adagio
http://www.talkclassical.com/42662-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html?

6. Dobrzynski Piano Concerto Andante
http://www.talkclassical.com/43064-forgotten-romantic-adagios-andantes.html

7. Reinecke Piano Concerto #4 Largo
http://www.talkclassical.com/43242-forgotten-romantic-adagios-andantes.html?highlight=


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

"This video is not available" Perhaps just a temporary YouTube glitch.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Same here in Europe ; This video is not available.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks brianvds & Pugg for the information. I've added another performance which hopefully will play in your part of the world.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> Thanks brianvds & Pugg for the information. I've added another performance which hopefully will play in your part of the world.


This one is working .


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you very much for putting these together. I love adagios/andantes.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

DaveM said:


> Jules Massenet (1842-1912) was a French composer known mainly for his operas, particularly Manon and Werther. Probably his best known non-vocal piece is the Meditation for violin & orchestra from the opera, Thais.
> 
> The Largo from his only piano concerto is a wonderful work. The solemn opening could have just as easily been composed by Beethoven although the development is more typical of the mid-Romantic era. As with many of the slow movements in this series, the ending is ethereal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bring up the series. These are gems and sometime they are hidden or lost. Good stuff!


----------

